# What is your school like?



## Retsu (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you like it? What kinds of groups/cliques do you notice? Is there are lot of drug activity/drinking? Are there popular kids? etc. etc.

Would really be interested in hearing about the environment in others people's schools~ Not trying to be creepy or anything, just curious :P


----------



## Flora (Feb 13, 2009)

Claydol girl said:


> Do you like it?


Yes.



> What kinds of groups/cliques do you notice?


Well, there is a self-titled "popular group," but not any real cliques per se.



> Is there are lot of drug activity/drinking?


I seriouly hope not. It's a private Catholic all-girls high school. (well then again one of the freshmen was caught selling acid or something and got expelled, leaving one of my friends Bio-partner-less.)



> Are there popular kids? etc. etc.


Other than the self-described ones, no.

Honestly, I LOVE my school.


----------



## Flareth (Feb 13, 2009)

> Do you like it?


Eh....yeah, I guess.



> What kinds of groups/cliques do you notice?


Popular people, and maybe some other scattered groups.



> Is there are lot of drug activity/drinking?


I don't know, don't pay attention to other people.....



> Are there popular kids?


I consider many of the kids popular. -_-

On a scale from 1 to 10, I give it a 7.5.


----------



## Flora (Feb 13, 2009)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Other than the self-described ones, no.


Actually my friend can kinda be considered popular cause she can make friends with pretty much anybody.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 13, 2009)

It could be much, much worse but I gather much of that is because I am in the international department and there are few enough of us that we all have to stick together. For survival, you know.



> Is there are lot of drug activity/drinking?


Yes. No one cares.


----------



## Jolty (Feb 13, 2009)

Do I like it: half of the time, yes. The times I don't like it are when I'm left alone or in graphics class.

Groups/cliques: year 10s and year 11s are shit, they have cliques. Us sixth formers, we all talk to mostly everyone else. But I guess there are the Big Common Room people and Small Common Room people. I am the latter :D

Druggies/alcoholics: the druggies are very very discreet, everyone EVER except like five people get pissed every night. Oh and the girls who get knocked up drop out of school, or at least I think they do because we never see them. But they are there I mean jesus this is /Doncaster/

Popular kids: again, year 10s and 11s are shit. Sure in our year some people are better known than others but nobody really gives a shit about that anymore.


I'm kinda meh about school... sixth form is fun and less stressful than year 10/11, but I'm lazy as /hell/ so not everything goes down well with me :(

edit: oh and in case you can't tell, we hate year 10 and 11. But mostly year 10. We even bitch about them with the teachers, it's awesome
How you Americans have classes with people from all grades is beyond me, if that happened here people would actually get murdered


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 13, 2009)

Claydol girl said:


> Do you like it?


Yes. It is absolutely lazy compared to my last school. The rules are slowly growing more and more oppressive, but only because folks don't know how to break the rules/law. 


			
				Claydol Girl said:
			
		

> What kinds of groups/cliques do you notice?


Loose ones include jocks, stoners, ravers/traceurs (parkour kids, the groups seem interminably related), and Mexicans (They really do form their own social group). A hell of a lot of mixing, though, so the groups are only rough designations. Grade doesn't seem to make a difference.


			
				Claydol Girl said:
			
		

> Is there are lot of drug activity/drinking?


Yes. It's everywhere. Unavoidable, really, though folks here are careful about it, only real idiots drink and/or do drugs at school.


			
				Claydol Girl said:
			
		

> Are there popular kids? etc. etc.


Yes. My best friend there knows way too many people. Mostly, you can identify two, maybe networks of people who know each other.


----------



## Mirry (Feb 13, 2009)

Claydol girl said:


> Do you like it?


I think it's superior to other schools (although I've never attended any other schools, I confess). It's a nice building though, remodeled about ten years ago. Nothing is falling apart, at least. XD And my classmates... well... there's a mix of good and bad, and they tend to be a bit close-minded, but they're not bad people on the whole.



> What kinds of groups/cliques do you notice?


I think cliques are more prevalent among the younger kids moreso than my grade (12th). My class... well, we have clear-cut groups of friends, but people from one group can talk to people in the other group and get along just fine. We aren't "exclusive".



> Is there are lot of drug activity/drinking?


Some people are into it, some aren't. I'd say there's more drinking than drugs. I wouldn't apply a label to my entire school, though... it depends on who you're hanging around. There are a lot of the self-righteous Christian type who would probably have a stroke if they saw somebody smoking a joint, but then there are complete stoners too.



> Are there popular kids? etc. etc.


There are some people who seem to get along with everybody... suppose you could call them "popular". This one girl in my English class, Tasha, is probably the sweetest person ever. Really, she's nice to EVERYBODY. xD


----------



## Jason-Kun (Feb 13, 2009)

Claydol girl said:


> Do you like it?


 Sorta. The teachers are nice and it offers good classes. Not so sure about the students though. 





> What kinds of groups/cliques do you notice?


 It's the PA (Performing Arts) students who stick together and then everyone else doesn't really care who their friends are. So the only group/clique is the PA group. 



> Is there are lot of drug activity/drinking?


 I've heard rumors, but I'm not sure if they are true.



> Are there popular kids? etc. etc.


There are some popular people yes, but for the most part everyone is equal.


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 13, 2009)

> Do you like it?


I guess I do. The workload is probably a lot more than at public schools, but the kidz and some of the teachers are pretty cool.



> What kinds of groups/cliques do you notice? / Are there popular kids?


It used to be that we had a pretty obvious social ladder with a sort of "it clique" at the top which you were either in, or you were out, and then there were some likable people in the middle, and then there were nerdz. Now, there's still an "it clique", but they don't really go around bossing other people anymore like they own the school, and for the most part they're all pretty friendly (I mean I hang out with them like all the time). In fact, right now, the most popular kids, in the literal sense of the term, are a) this metalhead kid with a full beard (!) and a thick indian accent who talks in public about how much he jacks off and b) this self-proclaimed communist Asian kid who is a prodigy at both math and the piano. For srs. 

We also don't have cliques divided up by fashion sense or music taste or subculture or anything. Everyone is basically either a preppy kid who shops at Abercrombie and Hollister or a kid who just wears whatever. 



> Is there are lot of drug activity/drinking?


None at all, and, in fact, there's only one kid who has (allegedly) lost his virginity, and - get this - he gets made fun of for it. (I'm 14 btw, dunno if this is the norm but I'm pretty sure it isn't)


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 13, 2009)

My sixth form (two optional years of education when you're 16-18 where you get qualifications that get you into uni) was epic. There were about 70 of us and there weren't any distinct cliques; people had friendship groups, but everyone knew everyone else and if you went to the common room and the people you normally hung out with weren't there, you could just talk to anyone who was. You could sit next to anyone in class and talk to them and nobody'd care. I can't think of a single person I didn't like, and nobody looked down on anyone else. 
You could wear whatever you wanted and nobody'd judge; I spent two years wearing the most random crap ever, and nobody in my year gave a damn (the kids in the lower years are another story, however).

Also, all the students were close with the teachers; our form tutor would bring in a cake whenever it was someone's birthday, the teacher and student band used to perform together, as a year group, we'd plan parties and the teacher's'd come and I have a bunch of my teachers friended on facebook. We were supposed to call our teachers by titles, but everyone just called them by their surnames, occasionally their first names.
And my biology and philosophy and ethics teachers used to spend lessons at a time complaining about the new headteacher with us XD

Lots and lots and lots of drinking happened (we had massive meetups at the local Cider Bar on people's birthdays), but few people were into drugs. A couple of my friends did weed (I chatted with some of the teachers about our year group and drugs when we all went camping for a weekend and it turns out they all thought I did weed, too), but that's about it. 

I miss my year ;;
Not that uni isn't awesome. It's just so damn massive and I miss the closeness everyone had.


----------



## Zuu (Feb 13, 2009)

Claydol girl said:


> Do you like it?


 I guess so.  





> What kinds of groups/cliques do you notice?


 Jocks, gangsters, emos, nerds, band kids. 





> Is there are lot of drug activity/drinking?


 in and around my circle, yes. a bunch. 





> Are there popular kids? etc. etc.


 obviously... they suck though


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 13, 2009)

Claydol girl said:


> Do you like it?


Sure. The school itself was built in the 70s but it looks very nice still.



> What kinds of groups/cliques do you notice?


Well it's a school with people of all nationalities of Europe, so we tend to gather in clumps of people from one language section. But inside said language sections you'd got all the stereotypes that are often true, sadly.
The Portuguese are the trouble-makers with the worst grades in the school, just like in real life., the Germans are the super-organized ones with the best grades, the Brits are drunks, the French are dicks and the Fins and Swedes are/were nearly all skaters or goths at some point.



> Is there are lot of drug activity/drinking?


Yeah, but it's just like drinking to fit in rather than for pleasure so I don't really get the point. I'm fine with people drinking because really, what do I care, but people who do it just to fit in are probably retards.
Lots of cigarette smoking just outside the walls ever since smoking under the outisde stairs was banned two years ago.
Drugs, yeah, I think there's a little weed-selling going on, and one time the police came to school and busted open a guy's locker and found some hard drugs (the guy was Portuguese, haha). But whenever a drugs counselor shows up he never says 'DON'T DO DRUGS KIDS FFF' he just goes 'HERE'S WHAT TO DO SO YOU DON'T FUCK YOURSELF OVER WHILE HIGH ON WHATEVER.'



> Are there popular kids? etc. etc.


Yeah, always.

For the record, I'm in a very prestigious private school and I can guarantee that kids in high-profile, posh schools get up to as much shit as kids in 'low-standard' schools.


----------



## Zeph (Feb 13, 2009)

Claydol girl said:


> Do you like it?


Oh, yes.



> What kinds of groups/cliques do you notice?


Not really very many large ones, but most people do belong to a group of some size.



> Is there are lot of drug activity/drinking?


Unfortunately, there is quite a bit, yes.

The school is quite big. There's around 3000 students, and at first it's easy to get lost, but once you're used to it it isn't as scary as if first seems. Erm... it's apparently one of the best in Britain... Here, have a website.


----------



## @lex (Feb 13, 2009)

*Do you like it?* 

I looooove it :D They claim my Programme (Performing Arts) is one of the best of its sort in Sweden, but I don't have much to compare with.

*What kinds of groups/cliques do you notice?* 

There's the ever popular "bidansarna" (meaning the girls with dance as their second individual choice), although that's just being funny. In my class, it's two girl groups and the guy group, although we are all (well, most) good friends and can mix the groups a bit :3

*Is there are lot of drug activity/drinking?* 

Drinking is insaneously high, although it drops a bit when people reach legal age (mostly because school becomes too demanding). As for drugs... a few months ago, there was some outrage about GHB in town, and apparently many had tried it, but I don't think it's too much drug use in my class... 

*Are there popular kids?*

Well, no. A few un- less popular, though :P


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 13, 2009)

College is bound to be a little different but I'll answer anyway.

Do I like it? No, but I have to go anyway.

Do I notice any cliques or groups? Not really, I don't pay that much attention to other people there. The only ones I've noticed are the trade/sport chavs that still act like highschoolers and pick on people and generally irritate everyone else who is actually there to work and learn.

Is there a lot of drug activity/drinking? Probably not. The only drug actually allowed on the premises is nicotine, and you have to be behind the 'yellow line' to smoke (people break that rule all the time). Though people constantly talk about their drinking adventures and there are a suprising amount of people who smoke pot but you would never have guessed until they mentioned it in a related conversation.

Are there populars? Not that I know of. Everyone is pretty much on the same level.


----------



## Rotomize (Feb 13, 2009)

_Do you like it?_ 
Hell no! I'm only in grade nine and i feel like shooting myself! All the grade niners are either decent(my friends), fake(that 'friend' i posted about in the CC), jerks or self-obssessed lying populars who only care about themselves.

_What kinds of groups/cliques do you notice?_ 
Typical school groups. The Populars and the nonpopulars. One guess which group im in :P.

_Is there are lot of drug activity/drinking?_ 
Unless the old version of Bindis, the ones which had LSD count as drugs(lol i still have a couple of things i made with them), no drugs and/or alcohol. There is a guy at my bus stop that smokes. He sells cigarettes for money.

_Are there popular kids?_
Hell yes. The guys spike their hair up so much that I wouldn't be able to use a Zapdos as an analogy for it! And the girls noticably dye their hair. _on school nights._ And dying your hair is against the rules.


----------



## Jetx (Feb 13, 2009)

*Do you like it?*
Not the lessons and the homework, but yeah, it's where my friends are. 

*What kinds of groups/cliques do you notice?*
Well, there are groups within groups... the three main ones my friends and I would use are "chavs", "non-chavs" and "nerds". There's no emos, at least not in my year. Then again, you get the occasional year 8 chavette walk past where me and my friends hang out and say "oh yeah this is the emo place innit LOL"
Anyway, I normally hate stereotypes, but you really can lump chavs together, because, well, they really are identical. The "nerds" are just the weirdos, really... the people that form really tiny cliques and are generally quite unpleasant to be with (either because they haven't showered in a while, or because they're really snarly and rude). The "non-chavs" are just... everyone else. I hang out in an area with maybe 20-40 other year 10s (it really does vary a lot), and there are groups within that group, but most people get along. There's the scene kids, the somewhat geeky people, and your average joes; I fall into the somewhat geeky category, but nobody gives a crap because they're not dicks.

*Is there are lot of drug activity/drinking?* 
Since we entered year 10, yeah... About a third of us think drugs and drinking is lame, a third do it, and a third say they want to try it. Most people who drink also do drugs. I honestly don't know what to think, and this has admittedly been a place of much inner conflict for me. I've found doing that shit at my age to be bad as far back as I can remember, but a lot of people I respect are doing it now, and I'm really torn on how to feel about them. Part of me doesn't care and is actually very curious, part of me considers the whole drugs-crowd just very dodgy. I don't plan to do that stuff myself.

*Are there popular kids?*
Eh, no, not really. Some of the aforementioned "nerd" crowd consider the group I hang out with to be 'popular', but they're just bitter, close-minded dicks. There are some people who really do well for themselves, you know, the super-extroverts and stuff, but the nice thing is they're on your level and won't treat you badly just because you're not as "well known" as they are. That said, there are a couple of stuck-up people who think they're better than everyone else.


whew. but yeah, the people at my school are all pretty cool, apart from the chavs.


----------



## thunder (Feb 13, 2009)

It is rubbish
and I can't answer the questions as I don't pay attention to the nutters that make up my classes
Oh and it was built for 200 kid expanded for 500 but there are over 1050


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 13, 2009)

There's a lot of smoking, which is annoying.

Also, there are two buildings to walk to (one is up a hill, and one is down), so there is a lot of walking going on.

I don't see any cliques...everybody gets in thier own little gangs though...but all the people in the gang are all different. If that makes sense.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 13, 2009)

> Do you like it? What kinds of groups/cliques do you notice? Is there are lot of drug activity/drinking? Are there popular kids? etc. etc.
> 
> Would really be interested in hearing about the environment in others people's schools~ Not trying to be creepy or anything, just curious :P


My school's a fairly cool place. Usually groups of friends and the cooler more social kids and the (try-hard) idiots. I believe there was a guy who sold drugs outside school, but he might've been caught. I don't know about drinking, but I remember when my sister was in high school the year before I arrived, there were about three or more pregnant girls.

The environment of my school ... well it's mainly just a lot of buildings with pavement and grass xD At the back of the school there's a cow paddock though. There are three two story buildings, a hall, most of the buildings are either yellow or green, some of the bench-table-roof things have old garage doors for the roof. Some of the buildings have paintings on them. Once someone vandalised "I am anonymous" on one of them. Unfortunately there is a lot of litter, especially under the buildings that are slightly elevated from the ground and some gardens. 

We have this stupid thing called RAS, which is, in other words, getting a random group of students from all grades, making them sit down for 15 minutes (45 on Wednesdays) read notices, get rolls marked and on Wednesdays do (usually lame) activities. We also have parade/assembly on Wednesdays, followed by 30 minutes of exercise activities (Year 8/9) or some stupid mini parade (10/11/12). Every odd year or so our school enters the Rock Eisteddford. My school is also very competitive in sports and inter-ras activities (ie nter-ras Tug-of-War, swimming carnival, sports day, inter-school sports)

I don't know if there is anything else particularly different about our school from others; their might be a difference in subjects, what we do in the subjects, what kind of special things (like Presentation/Awards Night or Art's Night) we have, et cetera.

tl;dr You just have to read the first paragraph if you want to see my answers that everyone else has been quoting and answering xD


----------



## eevee_em (Feb 13, 2009)

Claydol girl said:


> Do you like it?


Yup


Claydol girl said:


> What kinds of groups/cliques do you notice?


There are groups of people who usually hang out together, dunno if you'd call them cliques though


Claydol girl said:


> Is there are lot of drug activity/drinking?


Nothing glaringly obvious, but someone smokes in the girls bathroom (I can't tell if tobacco or something else...) 


Claydol girl said:


> Are there popular kids?


Yeah, there are a few people everyone knows.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh yeah, one thing I don't like about my school: the rampant anti-semitism and anti-arabic racism. Especially from the Portuguese, Swedes, Fins and Germans for some reason.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Feb 13, 2009)

Claydol girl said:


> Do you like it?


Hellz yeah.



> What kinds of groups/cliques do you notice?


There are multiple groups in the school, which I'm not really bothered to list out.



> Is there are lot of drug activity/drinking?


There is a lot of smoking going around my year. I also know for a fact some people do drugs, lots of people drink.



> Are there popular kids?


Eh, I guess there are, but it's not overly important tbh.

I like my school a lot, and I especially like the Somalian people in my year. They are really nice and friendly people. Also some of my teachers are actually pretty informal, especially my Physics and History teachers.

So yeah, I like my school.


----------



## Callisto (Feb 13, 2009)

Claydol girl said:


> Do you like it? What kinds of groups/cliques do you notice? Is there are lot of drug activity/drinking? Are there popular kids? etc.


Yes, A nasty "POPULAR BOYZ" group who isn't even that popular, no

Popular kids. About like 2, a sixth grader and a fifth grader, Bodhi and Isabella respectively.

But the FOOD=TORTURE.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 13, 2009)

I feel I should mention that my year was entirely white, with the exception of two Fillipino girls and a very nice guy from China who was ridiculously smart and is now at Cambridge. It was also a religious (joint RC and CofE) school, but nobody was particularly religious at all; although we had a couple of militant atheists who refused to go to the Christmas service and things.

There was a lot of sex going on, but nobody got pregnant. Unlike lower school, where, in year 10 (we were 15), we had to have TB jabs, only half the girls in my maths class couldn't because there was "a possibility they might be pregnant". 
It scares me senseless when I go shopping in the same town as my old school and see girls I used to have classes with pushing prams x.x


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 16, 2009)

My school is pretty good, there seem to be some cliques but sometimes there will be just groups of seemingly random people who happen to end up hanging out together... At my school there aren't many people, almost never any, doing drugs or smoking, but you hear them talking about it quite a bit about doing it outside of school. Most people seem generally nice, except there are some that are just rude or stupid... But i get along fine, people tend to like me .


----------



## Minish (Feb 16, 2009)

Claydol girl said:


> Do you like it?


The teachers are generally pretty decent, and since I like the idea of school, and the atmosphere of it, I'm inclined to say yes. But most people there are absolute jerks, so... no. I'm sort of torn. :/ Me and my friend often rant about how the teaching of some subjects (especially short-course R.E., for people who didn't take R.E. as a subject) is absolute crap, but it's a fairly good school, I guess. Just take the people out of it and I like it.



> What kinds of groups/cliques do you notice?


I tend to observe groups myself and give them names and stuff. XD In my year, there are:

 Respectable popular girls: These girls tend to be fairly intelligent, and are popular and respected. On occasion they can be unkind to people like me, but generally they keep to themselves. They're the kind of girls none of the guys tease because they're all attractive and intelligent. They all mostly straighten their hair to the extreme and wear lots of make-up, but tastefully rather than some of the other girls like this. They're not so bad. They look down on me, I think, but if there are any 'normal' groups I respect, it's these lot.

 Dirty girls: Haha, I call them dirty. XD These girls are generally very unintelligent and mess around a lot, they probably all smoke, and drink and all that. They nearly ALL have bleached blonde hair and wear about five layers of orange make-up, so yeah. Cake faces I call them, or pancake faces. They usually all walk around in a big group, some of them are overweight, and they're all very stupid and horrible and laugh at racist jokes and are just... grrrr! They hate me, I hate them. Simple. I tend not to look down on anyone I call 'normal school kids', because I appreciate that they're just trying to get school and sometimes they're kind, but I really do look down on these bitches.

 Unpopular girls: These tend to be rather unintelligent, unattractive, a little slow, but at least they have friends together. These are the ones that tend to get bullied, especially when they're on their own rather than in their group, but most of them are usually happy in their own little world together, so that's alright.

 The rest of the girls: Our year is split into 'north' and 'south' and have classes at different times, so I only see 'south', hence the small number of groups. There are other ones as well, but there's not much difference between them so I've just put the ones above.

 Popular guys: These tend to talk to the respectable/popular girls, and some of the 'rest of the girls' as well. But they're not very respectable themselves. :/ In fact, I hate pretty much all of them. But that's generally because all the guys look down on me and bully me, whereas only some of the girls bother trying (and usually fail, I can often overpower those with wit or something). Basically they'll tease anyone they wouldn't want to fuck.

 Popular guys, group: There's a certain group of these that are complete arseholes that tend to bully me and my little circle of friends whenever they can. They're complete bastards and have done it since I was an unpopular, ugly little kid coming in year seven two months late (hence why getting friends was a hundred times harder for me). Nothing more to say about them.

 Stupid, messing around guys: Basically the ones whose hygiene and humour levels haven't risen much since year seven. They tend to mostly leave me alone though, so that's alright, they tend to let people like the popular guys make fun of me and then just laugh along because they aren't amusing enough themselves.

 The rest of the guys: A mix of the popular guys and stupid, messing around guys. Most of the guys in the year tend to be despisable, whereas at least with the girls it's only like 90% of them are.

 Us!: This is my little group of four friends! We're totally different from anyone else~ We're the open-minded, kind, clever people of the year, if I say so myself. We've sort of banded together over the years and are quite close. Three of us get teased for being openly bisexual, deliberately going against the bullies, and not putting on fifty layers of make-up, and the other because she's overweight, despite being very intelligent.

Huh, that's all I can think of right now!



> Is there are lot of drug activity/drinking? Are there popular kids? etc. etc.


Popular kids described above.

I think everyone drinks in private or with friends because they think it's cool to drink underage. As far as I know there are absolutely no drugs in the school at all, because they'd get kicked out if any of the teachers knew. Some people smoke, but that's generally unintelligent ones who want to be cool, and it's viewed as not so cool anymore anyway (which is brilliant!)

The school itself is quite big. In my town, there's a girls grammar school (which I wanted to get into, but we moved here too late for me to take the test), a boys grammar school and our school. Those are the biggest secondary schools in the middle of town. Our school is a mix of very stupid kids and very intelligent kids, and we have a Learning Support as well, with about fifty people from the school who have special needs.

Sorry I rambled a bit there, there's not usually much opportunity for me to mention my school on the internet.

There are a few people in my year who are pregnant, but I don't know much about that. Nearly the entire year is white, but my county is one of the least ethnically diverse in the country, so.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 16, 2009)

fyi, I go to a private male-only secondary school.



> Do you like it?


It's certainly superior to my previous secondary school. As far as facilities, staff and actual education is concerned, I couldn't be happier. But eh, I wouldn't mind a little more mix of people.



> What kinds of groups/cliques do you notice?


Cliques don't seem to be as pronounced at my school as they seem to be at others. You're either sporty, a party-goer or you're just... normal. People are friends with whoever. The only downside is that there seem to be almost no nerdy types, at least not in my year. Those that are around tend to be hyper-nerds - as in, the annoying, snobby type who spurn anyone who doesn't have an A* in Maths and Physics.



> Is there are lot of drug activity/drinking?


Inside school, never. The establishment goes mental if you take drugs or alcohol into school, and considering that it's a fee-paying school, most kids would get into a whole lot of shit from their parents if they got expelled.

Outside school, nearly everyone drinks (hey, even I do!). I'm not very knowledgeable about the drug scene, but if second-hand evidence is anything to go by, there's a fair bit of drug-taking.



> Are there popular kids?


Yeah, but they tend to be nice people instead of the stereotypical jock.


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 16, 2009)

My school is awesome.

It's pretty much only split into three 'cliques': "Foodgard", "Midgard" and "Northern Basement", the names of the places where they sit during breaks. The Nothern Basement people are the elite, with most of the student council and other prominent people sitting there, and it has the most comfortable seating (couches as opposed to benches (Foodgard) and chairs (Midgard)). Midgard has the computers and is mostly composed of geeks of one sort or another (which makes it a very, very awesome place, and yes, I sit there). Foodgard is everybody else and pretty much the default.

There is no actual animosity between these groups; there are mild stereotypes about the kinds of people who are in each place, but everybody gets along well. There is an awesome number of fun people, everybody has a sense of humour, and I love the system (we get to choose the subjects we take every semester completely freely). I'm ridiculously happy I picked this school (though that is in part because if I'd gone somewhere else I wouldn't have met Shadey). :3

It's generally stereotyped as the school where everybody smokes weed, but I don't know anybody who does. It's a school for 16-20-year-olds, so those who are drinking aren't that far underage (you can legally buy alcohol at 20 in Iceland) and everybody is drinking by that age anyway, whichever school they go to.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Feb 16, 2009)

> Do you like it?


not really. i wish school would end and i could live my life. or go to college.



> What kinds of groups/cliques do you notice?


the standard ones: preps, emos, the kids that wear the pants below their underwear, band kids, ap student kids, the kids that go to my history teacher's classroom on break days to play risk, etc. etc. i don't really fit anywhere; i don't really have friends since the school split.



> Is there are lot of drug activity/drinking?


yeah, but no one talks about it. when my history teacher asked my class how many of us knew people who smoked, i was the only one who didn't raise my hand.



> Are there popular kids?


yup.

school isn't the worst thing ever, but i think i could do without it. the teachers and some students there _really_ shake me up and make me feel so uncomfortable. sometimes i wish i could just run away and inevitably die in the woods or something. but i'm pretty sure i'm making decisions prematurely, so i'll sit out the next year-and-a-half. at least i can read books and listen to music.

i wish i could at least know what my history teacher thinks of me. that would erase pretty much all of the stress that comes with school.


----------



## Alxprit (Feb 16, 2009)

I do and I don't like my school.

There's not a real "group" per se, but there are a lot of people who curse every other sentence and do the kinds of things you wouldn't want to be caught dead around.

Oh, and if you go outside anyday after school you can find dozens of people smoking.

Sometimes I feel like I'm the only *un*popular kid. Everybody else gets along so well, and I have so few friends... because too little people like the same things I do. Also, a lot of people hate me because I'm smart.


----------



## Ramsie (Feb 17, 2009)

I do not like my school. Not because the building is originally from the 1950s nor because it is also the school my parents went to. I do not like it because the people frequently bug with their inane chatter and because it is boring. Not academically rigorous at all. There are worse places I suppose. 

There are groups of friends but I can't really give them set labels. If you break away from your group it's not a big deal. There are certain groups that mesh well together and some that can't stand to be next to each other. I don't pay much attention to the social dynamics of my school really. It just seems that everyone sticks close to the people they've known since about fifth grade. Or if they're new the first people they meet that they like. 

Drugs/drinking is pretty prevalent. You hear a bit of talking about it and you just know people do it. I know people who smoke weed and I know people who drink. I know people who do both.

There are well-known people, yes. But they aren't really the stereotypical popular jerk who bothers people for no reason. People just generally keep to their groups and the people they know. They don't really take an interest in others unless it's gossip related.

I don't really like school because it's boring and I don't have anyone I can really relate to well.  It's not like I get made fun of; I'm just a bit lonely.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah, I like my school. It's not like most others, but hey, it works for me. Nice campus, convenient location, enjoyable classes... can't complain, can't complain. :)

I generally tend to ignore people because I am not social in the slightest, and I'm still fairly new so it's not like I know anyone, but as far as I can tell there are no "cliques" or anything like that. We're all adults here (not to mention the actual adult learners or whatever they're called who are all like 40+), after all, so I'd imagine that everyone's outgrown that overt, childish cliquish stuff. Just groups of friends, and since the school is so small just about everyone knows everyone that isn't brand new. There are some people who are "popular", I guess, but it's because they actually have a lot of friends, not because of some superficial cool factor or whatever.

I'd imagine most people drink, I know several who smoke cigarettes and I'd bet that at least a few do drugs, but again, we're all adults. No one cares as long as there's no weed selling on campus and no one comes in roaring drunk. What adults do at home or wherever is their business. (Well that goes for everyone but at least when adults drink and smoke it's legal!) Same goes for sex and stuff like that.

Now see, if I were still in high school I would have had more interesting stuff to talk about. Your loss.


----------



## Ramsie (Feb 19, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Also, all the students were close with the teachers; our form tutor would bring in a cake whenever it was someone's birthday, the teacher and student band used to perform together, as a year group, we'd plan parties and the teacher's'd come and I have a bunch of my teachers friended on facebook.


The teachers who I know have a facebook don't allow their students to friend them until we graduate. Except for one but it makes sense because we do a lot of stuff outside of class.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 19, 2009)

Ramsie said:


> The teachers who I know have a facebook don't allow their students to friend them until we graduate. Except for one but it makes sense because we do a lot of stuff outside of class.


lol, most of my teachers probably don't even know how to create a facebook account. :P


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 19, 2009)

*Do you like it? *

I like the people there but the school itself is terrible; it's a public, low-budget school that was built in 1959 and hasn't really received much maintenence other than the occasional lick of paint and replacement carpet. Oh, wait, we have computers. 

*What kinds of groups/cliques do you notice?* 
In our year (seniors/year 12) you've got our group (known throughout the school as 'nerds' I suppose) which is about 25 people; there's the art/emo kids, the various 'band' groups (a metal band and a couple punk/rock bands), the football team, the dance girls and then the large group of people that don't want to be there.
*
Is there are lot of drug activity/drinking? *
Yes, and there's fights every other day. Then there are the kids that start lighting up cigarettes before they're even out of the school grounds...

*Are there popular kids? *
Well the largest group is like the dance girls/football team and that's around 50-60 people.

Our school is three storeys high but we have very limited resources - if you want to take geography, economics, english lit, or politics and law then you should probably go to another school unless you want to self-teach.
Snails go faster than our computers. We also have no air conditioning apart from the staff rooms and the office. Oh, and we have a gym that someone tried to set fire to a couple of years back. They didn't burn it down, but the fire department was called.

I can't wait to graduate. :|



> And the girls noticably dye their hair. on school nights. And dying your hair is against the rules.


xD
The only time anyone ever has gotten told off about their appearance at my school (other than blatantly being out of uniform) was this one metalhead who had a bottom lip spike that was about two and a half inches long because it was a 'health hazard'.


----------



## see ya (Feb 21, 2009)

This article nicely sums up the superintendent and principal my former high school.

Greatest Wikipedia vandalism EVER.

EDIT: Damn, it was taken down. Fortunately I managed to snag a screenshot...


----------



## Abwayax (Feb 21, 2009)

There's enemies, and then there's potential enemies.

I'm glad I'll never see these people again in my life after I move out.


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 21, 2009)

Eh, education wise my school's pretty good. It's a Catholic school though, so we have crap uniforms. Clique wise... they're fluid, but they're there. For sophmores at least, its generally cheer girls (completely seperate from dance team), athletic guys, athletic girls, nerd guys, drama people, and then me and my friends-the outcasts of grade school now banded together ;). Drinking/drugs? Definitely drinking, couple of pot heads, not much else. You can basically get away with murder if your parents have money, or if you're a star senior.


----------



## Chewy the Crispy Crunch (Feb 22, 2009)

Hehe, in my school, if you're not part of a clique, you're screwed.

(these clique names are just things I made up that I thought were descriptive)

First, there's the "politics" clique. There's like five girls and two boys that always eat lunch in my Social Studies teacher's classroom and discuss politics.

Then, there's the "basketball freaks." There's about ten kids that just eat lunch really quickly and then go play basketball. Oh, and in class they all sit together and throw paper at each other.

Uh, let's see, there's also the "giggly girls," who are just five or six girls that take FOREVER to do anything and go around gossiping about everything and everyone.

Then, there's the "Pokemon" clique, who just sit all day doing Pokemon stuff.

Plus, almost all the teachers at our school have some kind of idiosyncrasy. Our Social Studies teacher never blinks (or, well, barely blinks), is always smiling, and always has his arms crossed. And he talks about himself in the third person. And gives too much extra credit.

I have two periods with English teacher, who usually wastes about half of each one telling stories that just pop out of nowhere. Once we were taking a spelling test that took a really long time because one of the words was "czar" and she started telling us about how some people spell it "tzar," then started talking about Russians. o_O

My Science teacher, according to herself, is a rebel. She plays music all day in her classroom on iTunes, first of all. Plus, whenever class starts, she's playing some kind of obscure computer game and always shushes us. Five minutes into class, she stops playing and takes attendance. Which, for some reason, always takes up around ten minutes. She also has anger management issues sometimes.

My Spanish teacher should be a comedian. That's all I have to say. Oh, and he gives out too much extra credit, too (I got a 127% on a test in his class once).

Oh, and last year, I had an English teacher whose last name meant "Giver of Pain" in Latin.

And there are popular kids, and, unfortunately, one of them is me, since (according to a lot of people) really smart and cute. o_O. It gets annoying sometimes when people I don't know randomly come up to me and go "Hey, I know you! You're that guy who's part genius!" I'm not trying to be egotistical or anything, btw.

Uh, that's all I can think of.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 22, 2009)

I go to a college thing which has relatively small classes, with the same people in each core unit. Most of the people under 20 (or my age) are shy/quiet/lolcute, the ones over 20 are more social, the ones aged 30-60 are, well.. smart. They all seem to have a decent sense of humor, so yeah, I like it there.

The highschool I went to.. Well the teachers were either stuck up, or stupid. My computer teacher for example (I had him in grade 8 and grade 10, for General Computing, and Multimedia/Animation.) He was learning how to use the computers and the software from me and about 2 other students. All he knew was how to use Microsoft Publisher to make useless advertisments, hence that's all we did in grade 8 _and_ grade 10. Other than that.. Typical guys, typical skanks, typical school in general. (Except the drug usage and chance of fights breaking out were usually minimal.)

College > Highschool. Hands down. ,,xD


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 25, 2009)

A living Hell!


----------



## voltianqueen (Feb 28, 2009)

*Do you like it?*
I want to graduate and leave as quickly as possible. Not that it's horrible or anything, I just don't want to be there.

*What kinds of groups/cliques do you notice?*
Well, you know. The emos, the geeks, the preps, random people...more I can't think of... I don't really belong to any one group, but I feel most comfortable with the gaming geeks and my Latin teacher :P
There's way too many snobs.

*Is there a lot of drug activity/drinking?*
Not at school, of course, but I'm pretty sure a whole lot of people drink and some do drugs.

*Are there popular kids?*
Yup... Too many. It's a little annoying, really, because they seem to look down on people like me.

So yeah. I can't wait to graduate. I'm just so...sick of school. I want to travel. >>


----------



## silverfur (Feb 28, 2009)

like it? I LOVE it. my freshman year the first day they made us feel SOO welcome. they had a Assembly just for us freshmen and they made us do silly stuff. of course having your eighth grade class there helps too. and the people are still friendly. sadly there are alot of populars at school though they arnt always obvious to myself as I spend my time with only a few friends.  there is always alot of partying/drug use its quite sad.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 28, 2009)

My school...

I don't really like it, it's boring. Plus, I don't have that many friends there anyway...

Cliques... I don't really notice any, but in my class, there's different "groups" of people(though for the most, everybody's friends)... I'm not really in any of them.

"Girl group": Only girls. They're a bit "girly-girl", but luckily, not that much. I've been with them (only at school) sometimes, and they're nice, but... I don't really feel they're the people i "fit together" with.

"Boy group": Only boys. They discuss... well, different things like sport, TV shows, and... I don't really know... I think they would be interesting to hang out with(I have more "boyish" interests) and I hope it doesn't matter that I'm a girl.

"Annoying group" This group is a mix of boys and girls- most people not in the "boy group" and "girl group". They often get on my nerves... They don't do anything to me, but... well, they think making weird sounds is funny, especially "KRRRRRRRR" or something, and you're lucky if you don't hear them saying "emo" ONE SINGLE DAY. They seem nice, but... I'm annoyed by them.

The rest aren't really in a group, but they're mostly two and two together.

Drinking... I don't really know how many people drink, since I never get to hear about it, and I'm never invited to parties or anything. But I guess some of them drink... For smoking, there's not that many. Maybe 10-12 people in the whole school? I don't think there's people using drugs.

Poplular kids: No one's "popular" in that way, but there are a few "unpopular" kids.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Feb 28, 2009)

My middle school is one of the best in America, our principle met the president in 03 or 04 as the best principle in America.  

Some of the groups include
The anime/ sos Brigade  group (I'm in this one)
The insane girl group that I'm apart of
Some boy and girl groups
the group with the pervy guy and lots of girl
the twilight freak group 
the skip class group

People have a tendency of making  out in the middle of the hallways,in front of the teachers 0_o


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 28, 2009)

Felidire said:


> College > Highschool. Hands down. ,,xD


Hellz yes. 

And this is coming from someone who really enjoyed her highschool years.


----------



## spaekle (Feb 28, 2009)

My school doesn't really have all these cliques and whatnot; sure, there are groups of people who hang out, but most of them kind of mingle together. Cliques were more of a middle school thing for me.

My school's overcrowded, and it's overcrowded with idiots too. I sit in the counseling suite on my offtime, and when that gets to be too full of idiots my friends and I all move to the art room or go annoy hang out with my APUSH teacher. 

All of my friends have started failing the hell out of high school and going to alternative schools or graduating, so I am becoming increasingly alone. :c

The staff is annoying as hell; they don't know how to handle the students. We have a system at my school that's very self-directed, and while it's a lot looser than other schools' systems, people take advantage of it. The staff ignores problems like how filthy the building is until a visitor makes a comment about it or it just becomes too big to ignore, and when that happens they take a "let's punish everyone" approach that has proven ineffective time and time again. It's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Turtle (Mar 2, 2009)

> Do you like it?


It's okay, but some of the teachers annoy me to heck!



> What kinds of groups/cliques do you notice?


Well, there is a group of boys my grade called "The No-Home Brothers" and I think you have to be a boy to join.



> Are there popular kids?


Not really, they used to.


----------

